# Duyuru > Kültür >  Ulan Cumhuriyet nedir senden çektiğimiz!

## bozok

*Ulan Cumhuriyet nedir senden çektiğimiz! (1)*


*üzdemir İnce*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*22.01.2010*






_“KENDİ evimizin içinde kargaşa varsa, bunu düzeltmemiz gerekmiyor mu? Biz, Cumhuriyet’le birlikte gayrimüslimleri, Kürtleri, Alevileri, köylüleri ve dindar insanları ötekileştirdik. 1946’ya kadar köylülerin Ulus ve Kızılay’a girmesi yasaktı. üşık Veysel bile elinde sazıyla geliyor, Atatürk Bulvarı’na sokmuyorlar. Köylüleri Avrupalılar, elçiler görecek, ‘çağdaş imajımız zedelenecek’ diye düşünüyorlar. Anlayış bu. 1946’da köylünün oyu makbul olunca ‘öteki’ olmaktan çıktı, ama diğerlerinin problemi devam ediyor. Biz dedik ki kimse kendini ‘öteki’ hissetmesin. Mevcut anlayışı değiştirdik. Dağdaki teröriste sesleniyorum, ‘Niye çıktın dağa’, ‘Benim varlığım kabul edilmiyordu’ diyor. şimdi senin varlığını kabul eden bir hükümet var. ‘Benim dilim yok sayılıyordu’ diyor, biz var sayıyoruz.”_ 

(Milliyet, 11 Ocak 2010)



*HüSEYİN üELİK*
Yukarıdaki göz kamaştırıcı(!) sözleri kim söylemiş olabilir? *Said Nursi* olabilir mi? Bal gibi olur! *Fethullah Hoca* mı? O da olur! Vakit, Yeni şafak, Zaman ve Taraf Gazetesi’nin parlak(!) yazarlarından biri mi? Onlar da olur!

Ama bunları söyleyen, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kurulmasıyla birlikte ülkede bir ötekileştirme salgını yaşandığını ileri süren kişi Türkiye’nin gelmiş geçmiş en kötü Milli Eğitim Bakanı ve günümüzün AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı *Hüseyin üelik*!

*Hüseyin üelik* kim? Hakkında bir araştırma yapılsa, yayınladığı kitaplar ve yazılar taransa eski bakanı yerden yere vurmamıza olanak sağlayacak yüzlerce kanıt bulabiliriz. Ama benim böyle bir alışkanlığım yoktur: Yazı nesnesi olarak ele aldığım kişi hakkında üçüncü kişilerin görüşlerine pek itibar etmem.

*EH, AFERİN!*
*Hüseyin üelik,* yukarda alıntıladığım sözler bağlamında, benim için, *“Doç. Dr.” unvanlı* bir öğretim üyesi. 1959 yılında Van’ın Gülpınar İlçesi’nde doğmuş. 1983’te İstanbul üniversitesi Edebiyat Fakültesi’ni bitirmiş. (Dikkatinizi çekerim: 1950 doğumlu Cumhuriyetçi şair ve yazarlarımızın çoğunun bu fakülteyi bitirmesine engel olunmuştur.) 

TBMM 21. dönem DYP milletvekili. AKP’nin kurucuları arasında yer almış. 58, 59 ve 60. AKP hükümetlerinin Milli Eğitim Bakanı. Türkiye siyasi tarihi, kültür ve edebiyatı üzerine 11 adet kitabı var. İleri derecede İngilizce biliyor. Bir ünlü sözü: *“üanakkale’de bal gibi yenildik!”* (29.10.2006) Eh, aferin!

*üAğDAş ZüPPELİK*
Postmodern sosyoloji ve siyaset bilimin en *“kabak”* kavramlarından biridir *“üteki”.* Bütün sağcılar gibi *Hüseyin üelik* de tapıyor bu kavrama.

Aslına bakarsanız *“üteki”* kavramını kullanmak bir çağdaş züppelik göstergesidir. Felsefi düzlemde *“üteki”*, *“Ben”* ya da *“Biz”* olmayan değildir. Bir başka boyut söz konusudur!

Bu kavramın içinin boş bir vehim olduğunu, 1870’lerde, modern şiirin iki kurucusu olan *Comte de LautrÃ©amont* ile *Arthur Rimbaud* şöyle dile getirmişlerdir.

*LautrÃ©amont:* *“Başkası benim”.* Yani başkası ben isem, başkası yoktur!

*Rimbaud*: *“Ben bir başkasıdır”.* Yani ben bir başkası isem, ne ben ne de başkası vardır!

İki şair, ben ile öteki’nin aynı *“şey”* olduğunu söylemektedir ki, bu, eski teknik fotoğraf sanatında fotoğraf ile *“arabı (negatifi)”* anlamına gelir. 

Modern demokratik devlette ilke, *özgürlük, eşitlik, kardeşlik* olduğuna göre, *“Ben, Biz”* ve *“üteki”* ancak bu düzlemde tartışılabilir. Siyasi planda *“üteki”* bir bölücü hortlak ve hayalettir! 

*(Devam edecek).*

...

----------


## bozok

*Ulan Cumhuriyet, nedir senden çektiğimiz! (2)*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.* 
*23 Ocak 2010*






*“BAşKASININ beni”, “Bendeki öteki”, “ütekindeki ben” gibi fiyakacı başlıklar atarak sade suya tirit feylezofi satmak, malumatfuruşluk yapmak çok mümkün.*



üstelik benim kolayca at koşturacağım bir coğrafya. Doç. Dr. *Hüseyin üelik,* bu coğrafyadan salık vereceğim bir kitaba (*Jürgen Habermas’*ın *“üteki Olmak, ütekiyle Yaşamak”*) bir baksın bakalım, *“öteki”* ne imiş? Entelektüel raconları bırakıp işi popüler düzeye çekelim: 

İslamcıya göre İslamcı olmayan herkes *“öteki”*dir.

Fanatik Fenerbahçeliye göre Galatasaraylı *“öteki”*dir.

İnsafsız ve merhametsiz bir kapitaliste göre işçi sınıfı *“öteki”*dir.

Bir yobaz milliyetçiye göre kendilerinden olmayan herkes *“öteki”*dir.

Yani öteki rakip ve düşmandır.

Ama kazın ayağı öyle değil. Bir felsefi kavram olan *“üteki”* siyaset ve sosyoloji alanında kullanıldığı zaman dinamitin fitili ateşlenir. Alt kimlik hortlakları mezarlarından çıkar, ulusal bütünlük bozulur. Bu nedenle bu saçma tartışmayı burada bırakıp sözü *Hüseyin üelik’*in düşünce dizgesine getirelim:

*BüYLE BUYURUYOR*
*Hüseyin üelik,* Cumhuriyet’in gayrimüslimleri, Kürtleri, Alevileri, köylüleri ve dindar insanları ötekileştirdiğini iddia ediyor. Buna göre, Cumhuriyet’ten önce, Osmanlı döneminde gayrimüslimler, Kürtler, Aleviler, köylüler ve dindarlar *“öteki”* değilmiş. Yani bu kitleler ve katmanlar Osmanlı yönetici sınıfının yanında ve karşısında *“özgür, eşit ve kardeş”* imiş. Bu mutlu dengeyi Cumhuriyet bozmuş. Eski Milli Eğitim Bakanı, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Doç. Dr. *Hüseyin üelik* böyle buyuruyorlar.

Buyurabilir!


*OSMANLI GERüEğİ*
Ama Bay *üelik* ya tarih bilmiyor ya da bizi kandırıyor. O ne yaparsa yapsın, biz tarihin gerçeklerine dönelim:

Osmanlı devletinin geleneksel düzeninde gayrimüslimler *Hüseyin üelik’*in kullandığı anlamda tam olarak bir *“öteki”*dir. Ama geleneksel düzen içinde özel bir adı vardır: 

*Reaya! Taba! Kul!* 


*Millet-i MahkÃ»me, Zimmi.*
Gayrimüslim askere ve kamu yönetimine alınmazdı. Haraç ve cizye adında özel bir vergi öderdi. Ata binemez, silah taşıyamazdı. Müslümanlar gibi giyinemezdi. Bazı renkte giysi giymesi yasaktı. Din ve inanç özgürlüğü bazı koşullar altında Sultan’ın güvencesi altında idi.

1839 Tanzimat Fermanı ile Müslim ve gayrimüslim kağıt üzerinde eşit hale getirildi. Ancak 1856 Islahat Fermanı ile devlet hizmetinde görev alabildi.

*TEBA DEğİL VATANDAş*
Demek ki, gayrimüslim Cumhuriyet *“ötekileştirme”*den(!) önce, Osmanlı düzeninde de öteki imiş. Doç. Dr. *Hüseyin üelik* ya gerçek ve doğruyu bilmiyor ya da gerçek ve doğruyu bile bile gizliyor.

Lozan Antlaşması gayrimüslim azınlıklarını haklarını güvence altına almıştır. Devr-i Cumhuriyet’te gayrimüslim artık bir *“taba”* değil, bir *“vatandaş”*tır. Fakat bu gayrimüslimin, *eşitce, özgürce ve kardeşçe* bir vatandaş olduğunu söylemek mümkün değil. Ancak AKP hükümeti geçmişin yaralarını sarıp, *eşitçe, özgürce, kardeşçe* bir vatandaşlık ortamı yaratacağına, mevcut ortamı da zehirliyor. şu anda Müslim ile gayrimüslim arasında bir engel varsa, bu, Osmanlı mirasıdır! 


(Salı günü devam edeceğim.)

----------


## bozok

*Ulan Cumhuriyet, nedir senden çektiğimiz! (3)*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.* 
*26 Ocak 2010*






*İKİNCİ yazıdan bu yana iki gün geçti. O halde AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, Doç. Dr. Hüseyin üelik’in sözlerini anımsamak gerekiyor:*


*“1946’ya kadar köylülerin Ulus ve Kızılay’a girmesi yasaktı. üşık Veysel bile elinde sazla geliyor, Atatürk Bulvarı’na sokmuyorlar. Anlayış bu. 1946’da köylünün oyu makbul olunca ‘öteki’ olmaktan çıktı, ama diğerlerinin problemi devam ediyor.”* (Milliyet, 11.01.2010)

*KEL HASAN!*
1946’ya kadar köylülerin Ulus ve Kızılay’a girmesinin yasak olması bana Cumhuriyet karşıtı bir efsane gibi geliyor. Diyelim ki doğrudur, kimi işgüzar vali ya da belediye başkanı hırpani köylüleri göz boyamak için Ulus ve Kızılay’a sokmamıştır. Ortada yasakla ilgili bir yasa yok, yönetmelik yok, yazılı bir emir yok! üte yandan Ulus ile Kızılay kaç evlek, kaç dönüm yerdir ki Türkiye’nin kentsel yüzölçümü yanında? Bu tuhaf uygulama adı geçen semtlerin dışında Türkiye’de başka bir yerde uygulanmış mıdır? Elbette hayır!


üstelik bu uygulamanın tam tersi binlerce örnek var: Mersin Lisesi Beden Eğitimi üğretmeni *Hasan Tekin,* nam-ı diğer *“Kel Hasan!”* (Ona “Kel” diyen halt etmiş, yaşı sekseni geçti, hala gür saçları var).

*Hasan Tekin’*in öyküsünü ben aklımda kaldığınca aktaracağım. İsteyen gazeteci arkadaş Mersin Liseliler Derneği’nden adresini öğrenip kendisiyle ilişki kurabilir.

*BAKAN HASAN*
*Hasan Tekin* köy ilkokulunu bitirmiş, önü tıkanıkmış ama içinde okuma ateşi var. Hasanoğlan Köy Enstitüsü diye bir yer duymuş. Köyünden oraya yayan yapıldak gitmiş. Orada, kayıtların kapandığını, yaşının da büyük olduğunu söylemişler. Belki de baştan savmak için *“Ankara’ya gidip Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hasan üli Yücel’i gör”* demişler.

*Hasan Tekin’*dir bu, tren yolunu izleye izleye Ankara’ya yürümüş, yalınayak-başı kabak. Ayağındaki çarık parçalanmış, üst baş lime lime. Varmış Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın kapısına dayanmış. Dert ve meramını anlatmış ilgililere. Ulus ve Kızılay’a *“öteki”* köylüyü almayan devlet, bizim *Hasan Tekin’*i *Hasan üli Yücel’*in huzuruna çıkarmış.

*Hüseyin üelik’*e hiç benzemeyen bir Milli Eğitim Bakanı olan *H.ü. Yücel* bizim *“Kel Hasan”*ı dinlemiş. Masasına geçip bir kağıda bir şeyler yazıp bir zarfın içine koymuş, *“Bunu müdür beye ver”* demiş. Sonra cüzdanından bir kağıt para çıkartıp geleceğin öğretmeninin cebine koymuş. Beden Eğitimi üğretmeni *Hasan Tekin,* Mersin Lisesi atletizm takımını yıllarca Türkiye şampiyonu yaptı, birçok Türkiye rekortmeni yetiştirdi. Ektiği tohum yaşamakta!

*EN KüTü BAKAN*
Ne dediğini bilmeyen AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, oyu makbul olunca köylünün 1946 yılında *“öteki”* olmaktan çıktığı söylüyor. Siyasetbilim ve sosyoloji açısından tartışılabilir ama şimdilik bunu es geçelim. Peki, köylüyü 1946 yılında *“öteki”* olmaktan çıkartan seçim yasasını CHP’nin Cumhuriyet hükümeti çıkarmadı mı? AKP neden barajı kaldırmıyor?

Reaya ve taba olan köylüyü vatandaş konumuna getiren, başta Devrim Yasaları olmak üzere bütün yasaları Cumhuriyet çıkarmadı mı?


En kötü Milli Eğitim Bakanı, yeni Genel Başkan Yardımcısı *Hüseyin üelik’*e salık veririm: Cumhuriyet’in 1923-1938 yılları arasında çıkardığı uygar(lık) yasalarıyla kendi AKP hükümetlerinin 2002-2010 yılları arasında çıkardığı yasaları bir karşılaştırsın bakalım: *“üteki”*ci kimmiş iyice bir öğrensin! 


(Yarın devam edecek).

----------


## bozok

*Ulan Cumhuriyet nedir senden çektiğimiz! (4)*



*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.* 
*27 Ocak 2010*






*AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, eski (en kötü) Milli Eğitim Bakanı, Doç. Dr. Hüseyin üelik'in sözlerinin geri kalanını anımsayalım:*


*“Biz dedik ki kimse kendisini ‘öteki' hissetmesin. Mevcut anlayışı değiştirdik. Dağdaki teröriste sesleniyorum, ‘Niye çıktın dağa?', ‘Benim varlığım kabul edilmiyordu' diyor. şimdi senin varlığını kabul eden bir hükümet var. ‘Benim dilim yok sayılıyordu' diyor, biz var sayıyoruz.”* (Milliyet, 11 Ocak 2010)

** * ** 

Cumhuriyet'in yarattığı, gayrimüslimleri, Kürtleri, Alevileri, köylüleri ve dindar insanları ötekileştiren(!) *“mevcut anlayışı”* değiştirmişler, AKP iktidarı değiştirmiş. Sabık Bakan'ın adlarını saydığı toplum kesim ve katmanları artık kendilerini *“öteki”* hissetmiyormuş. İnsanın *“Hadi canım sen de!”* diyeceği geliyor. AKP'nin yedi yıllık iktidarı döneminde Laik Cumhuriyetçiler de *“ötekiler”*e katıldı mı? Ve öteki *“ötekiler”* yerlerinde durmuyor mu?!

Doç. Dr. *Hüseyin üelik* yanlış kullanıyor ama gene de onun kavramıyla söyleyelim: Dinsel toplulukların birbirine yabancılaşmasını, birinin ötekini ötekileştirmesini ancak laik düzen engeller. AKP iktidarı hangisini yapıyor: Laik düzeni mükemmelleştiriyor mu, yoksa laik düzeni ılımlı İslam anlayışına mı dönüştürüyor? İmam hatip okullarını paralel bir genel öğretim okulu haline getirmek, laikliğe mi yoksa İslamcılığa mı hizmet eder? AKP bu okullara dayanarak kendi derin bürokrasisini kurmuyor mu?

Cumhuriyet Alevileri ötekileştirdi diyelim, AKP hükümeti bu kusuru ortadan kaldıracak herhangi bir önlem alıyor mu? Cemevleri hala neden resmileştirilmiyor?

Köylüleri *“öteki”* olmaktan kurtaran(!) AKP hükümeti, ülkenin tarım ve hayvancılığını yok ederek, o köylüyü neden varoşların lümpen proletaryası haline getiriyor?

** * ** 

Kürtlere değil, *“Kürtçülükler”*e gelelim: Aklı başında Kürtler dillerini ve kültürlerini koruyup geliştirerek Cumhuriyet düzenine entegre olmayı sürdürmeyi istiyor. AKP iktidarı bu doğrultuda ne yaptı? TRT şeş'ten başka? Kaostan ve belirsizlikten başka?

*“Benim varlığım kabul edilmiyordu”* diyen PKK, topluma entegre olmasına engel olunduğu için mi dağlara çıktı? Kürtçü PKK, ayrı bir devlet, en azından federasyon kurmak için dağlara çıkmadı mı? Bu ne aymazlık, bu ne lafazanlık?

AKP hükümeti Kürtlerin varlığını kabul ediyormuş(!). Kürtlerin varlığını kabul eden iktidar bu kesimin siyasal temsilinin önündeki en büyük engeli, yüzde 10 barajını neden kaldırmıyor? Ayrıca bir büyük yalanı da bozalım: Kürtçe konuşma yasağı 25.01.1991'de* Yıldırım Akbulut'*un ANAP hükümeti tarafından kaldırıldı. Korsan olmayan ilk Kürtçe gazete *Azadiya Welat* 26.2.1994 tarihinde *Tansu üiller'*in başbakanlığı zamanında yayınlandı.

** * ** 

AKP hükümetleri gayrimüslimler, Kürtler, Aleviler, köylüler, ve dindar Müslümanlar için dişe dokunur ciddiyette hiçbir şey yapmadı. Azınlık vakıfları için çıkartılan yasayı uygulamayı aklına bile getirmedi.

AKP hükümeti toplumu İslamileştirmekten, yandaşlarını kayırmaktan, nepotizmin iştahını doyurmaktan, demokrasiyi yozlaştırmaktan başka bir şey yapmadı.


Kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesini her gün yok ederek, yargı ve yürütmeyi partizanlaştırdı, yargı ve polisi buyruğuna alacak uygulamalar icat etti; Cumhuriyet'in TSK'sını ötekileştirmek için elinden geleni yaptı. Yapmadı mı, yapmıyor mu? 



(Devam edecek)

----------


## bozok

*Ulan Cumhuriyet nedir senden çektiğimiz! (5)*


*üzdemir İNCE
Hürriyet Gzt.* 
*29 Ocak 2010*




*AKP’nin Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, sabık Milli Eğitim Bakanı, Doç. Dr. Hüseyin üelik’e basit bir soru:*


Sağlık Bakanı Dr. *Refik Saydam’*ın öncülüğünde Cumhuriyet, uyguladığı etkin programlarla sıtmayı, veremi, cüzamı, trahomu ortadan kaldıran sağlık ocakları, dispanserler, memleket hastaneleri kurmasaydı, Vanlı ve *“öteki” Hüseyin üelik* acaba hayatta kalabilir miydi?


Cumhuriyet’in ulusal eğitim programı olmasaydı, parasız yatılı olanağı olmasaydı, parasız ve burslu üniversite öğrenimi uygulanmasaydı *“öteki”* *Hüseyin üelik* lise ve üniversiteyi bitirip *“Doç. Dr.”* olabilir miydi? Kötü de olsa bakan ve parti genel başkanı olabilir miydi? 


*BEş VAKİT DUA ET*
Sabık bakan bir İslamcı değil de sade bir Müslüman olsaydı, kıldığı namazlarda, Cumhuriyet’e ve onu kuranlara nankörlük etmez, beş vakit duacı olurdu. Fitre ve zekatını Cumhuriyet kurumlarına verirdi.

Bu sözüm sadece *Hüseyin üelik’*e değil, fakat Cumhurbaşkanı’na, Başbakan’a, AKP bakan ve milletvekillerine, *“Anadolu kaplanı”* sanayicilerine ve tüccarlarına.

Ellerini vicdanlarına koyup gerçekleri ve doğruları itiraf etmeleri, iftiraya başvurmamaları gerekmez mi? Gerekmesine gerekir de?


*üDüNLERLE YETİşTİ*

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, sabık Milli Eğitim Bakanı, Doç. Dr. *Hüseyin üelik’*in, partisinin Adana teşkilatının düzenlediği 3. Dönem Siyaset Akademisi’nin Seyhan Belediyesi Kültür Merkezi’nde düzenlediği *“Demokrasi Kültürü”* konulu derste yaptığı konuşmayı yorumladım, tefsir ettim.

*Hüseyin üelik* bu konuşmayı bir köy kahvesinde değil, partisinin bir ideoloji dersinde yapmış. O halde, ciddiye almak gerekiyordu, ben de öyle yaptım.

Ve vardığım sonuç şu: AKP’nin yukardan aşağı bütün kadrosu sabık bakan *Hüseyin üelik’*in *“Demokrasi Kültürü”* konulu derste yaptığı konuşmayı onaylar. Pek azı onaylamaz. üünkü Cumhuriyet’in yarattığı bütün nimetlerden yararlanan bu kadro ele geçirdiği olanakları kullanarak hayallerindeki karanlık dünyayı yaratmak peşinde.

Bu kadro, 1946’dan itibaren, Cumhuriyet devrimlerinden verilen ödünler sayesinde yetişti. Bu kadro Tevhid-i Tedrisat Kanunu işlevsiz hale getirildiği için ortaya çıktı. Bu kadro tarikatların afyon tarlalarında ve öğrenci yurtlarında, dershanelerinde yetişti.

*SERVİSE HAZIR*
Laik Cumhuriyet kurulmasaydı, şu anda Türkiye’nin hali Yemen’den, Afganistan’dan farksız olurdu. Cumhuriyetini kuramamış bir Türkiye şu anda bulunduğu yerlerde bile alsa olamazdı. üzellikle 1923-1940 yılları arasında yaptığı sanayi ve altyapı atılımlarından hiçbirini yapamaz, salgın hastalıkları önleyerek 15 milyonluk nüfusu elli yılda 70 milyonluk bir nüfusa asla çıkartamazdı.

İrticaya taviz verseler de Cumhuriyet’e az buçuk saygılı olan Demokrat Parti ve Adalet Partisi iktidarları hedefledikleri liberal açılımları yapamazlardı. Mirasyedi AKP’nin sata sata bitiremediği kamu kuruluşları ve sanayi tesisleri CHP, DP ve AP iktidarları zamanında gerçekleşti. Halk çoğunluğun aleyhine de olsa, şimdilerde Türkiye’nin tekeri iyi kötü dönüyor gibi. Toplumsal yapının mutfağı modernleşme yolunda iyi kötü yol aldı, servise hazır hale geldi: Bayram sofrasında *Ilımlı İslam soslu Cumhuriyet Turkey’*i.

...

----------

